# Look at mah Blog ppl!



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

I made a betta blog. Yes I have. I obviously have too much time on my hands. I try to put as much information on there as possible. I update it everyday or every other day. http://bettaobsession.blogspot.com/ That is it. If anyone wants a picture of their betta fish on my blog just show me the picture and I will try my best to put it up. LIMIT 1 PICTURE PER PERSON! If you would like me to give you a shoutout then just ask.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

I'm curious what your definition of "thrive" is? I have bettas in 1-2 gallon tanks and they are thriving just as much as my bettas in larger tanks.


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> I'm curious what your definition of "thrive" is? I have bettas in 1-2 gallon tanks and they are thriving just as much as my bettas in larger tanks.


Sorry if I have offended you. To me ,thrive means to be happy or flourish, as in be the best possible form. But it is recommended that a betta be in at least a 2.5 gallon. If you would like I could tweak the article. Once again I am sorry if I offended you.


----------



## SplashyBetta (Jul 28, 2014)

Alimiss27 said:


> Sorry if I have offended you. To me ,thrive means to be happy or flourish, as in be the best possible form. But it is recommended that a betta be in at least a 2.5 gallon. If you would like I could tweak the article. Once again I am sorry if I offended you.


Oh, no, don't worry about offending me! You're fine 
From what I can tell all my bettas are very happy and healthy. They're bright and colourful (many were pale/dull when I bought them, have since flourished), have a good appetite, are free of illness, no stress stripes, and are active. 
I pretty much base the tank size I choose for each of my bettas on the individual fish's needs. The more active ones get larger tanks while the less active ones (the males with long heavy fins) get smaller. I've found that big heavy fins don't always mix well with a big tank, because the betta can become stressed if he can't patrol his entire territory to his liking.


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

SplashyBetta said:


> Oh, no, don't worry about offending me! You're fine
> From what I can tell all my bettas are very happy and healthy. They're bright and colourful (many were pale/dull when I bought them, have since flourished), have a good appetite, are free of illness, no stress stripes, and are active.
> I pretty much base the tank size I choose for each of my bettas on the individual fish's needs. The more active ones get larger tanks while the less active ones (the males with long heavy fins) get smaller. I've found that big heavy fins don't always mix well with a big tank, because the betta can become stressed if he can't patrol his entire territory to his liking.


I see. Wonderful Job with your bettas btw. I'm jealous. Very smart with the tank size to activeness things. Saves money and stress! If one of your bettas start glowing with rainbow colors, honestly I wouldn't be surprised. But if that does happen, post a pic and show me! :lol:


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Haha I thought you said you have to have a +25 gal tank and I was like wuhhh and then I got it. Ha. I am so slow lol also, great job I like the humor


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> Haha I thought you said you have to have a +25 gal tank and I was like wuhhh and then I got it. Ha. I am so slow lol also, great job I like the humor


Thank you! If you can get a 25 for a betta, the betta will become immortal tho. I promise.  I thought it looked like 25 so I tried bolding the decimal and it still didn't work so I was, I don't care. The font is pretty and that is all that matters.  I'm very slow as well. I lost a race against a snail.


----------



## superswimmer (Apr 7, 2015)

Lol can't wait to see what u add to it!


----------



## Heidispice (Jun 15, 2015)

Cute blog!


----------



## Alimiss27 (Jun 18, 2015)

superswimmer said:


> Lol can't wait to see what u add to it!





Heidispice said:


> Cute blog!


Thank you! I love writing and such, so I add detail.


----------

